# '95 Maxima Won't Crank When Hot



## amorak (Jan 30, 2008)

My granddad's 95 Maxima is havinga hot, no crank problem.

When it's hot, it won't crank at all. No click, nothing.

He left it until the next morning, letting it cool off, and it started first try.

What is this indicative of?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Possibly the coolant temp sensor.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

It might be just a problem with loose contacts to the starter or resistance in the starter circuit. Give all cables and terminals a good clean and tighten, even if it isn't the problem it will make sure you have the best chance of the starter cranking. How long has the hot start problem been happening?


----------

